

Best dashboard apps for startups? - ericmsimons

Hi HN - I'm looking for a dashboard application that can aggregate our key metrics (week over week growth, engagement, etc) that ties in with Google Analytics or Mixpanel. Which ones do you all use?
======
mneumegen
I haven't used it but <http://www.geckoboard.com> looks good.

------
posttool
<http://sparkwi.se>

